# Alumilite - Which to use, how to tell the difference?



## putnamm (Apr 6, 2016)

I was in my local hobby store yesterday and walked past a shelf that had some Alumilite products on them. I didn't know you could buy the stuff in stores, and so I reached out and grabbed it. I took it home last night and cast my first-ever blanks! They didn't come out perfect, at all. Lots of issues. The color is off, there are bubbles, etc. But I didn't expect perfection my first time around.

Anyway, in looking at the product I noticed the box said "Super Plastic." Is this the right Alumilite product to use for pen blanks? I've looked at some videos and forum posts, and people are referencing products called "water" and "clear" and "white." How do I know the difference?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 6, 2016)

Look carefully at the product, see who made it. (Mouse print on back of label)

Alumilite is made in Michigan, by Alumilite, a small company.

IF you have real confusion, tell the hobby shop you want a Manufacturers Safety Data sheet, they are compelled by law to provide it.  That will tell you who made the product.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 6, 2016)

There is a 'super plastic' resin made by Alumilite: Alumilite Super Plastic Casting Resin 28 Oz T


----------



## bmachin (Apr 7, 2016)

Super Plastic is Alumilite's "hobby shop" packaging for Alumilite Regular, which comes only in black and tan.  An alternative is Alumilite RC-3 (also black and tan).  These are both opaque products.  Don't expect to be able to color them.

Alumilite White is another opaque product which takes dye beautifully.

Alumilite Clear is optically clear.  Dyes will color it, but it will still be clear.  If you want it to be opaque you will need to add pigment.

Take a look at the tech specs at alumilite.com.

Try searching the IAP website using the terms "alumilite white black".  You will find more than you probably want to know right now.

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## efrulla (Apr 7, 2016)

Hobby Lobby does sell Alumilite Clear.  Just be careful to read the packaging.  I don't buy my resins from stores I would rather buy directly from Alumilite or from Turn Tex.  Their stock rotates fast enough that you will get fresher stock.  Clear does have a shelf life of around 90 days


----------

